# This made me giggle



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw this advertised in the yeller online

*Giant fluffy rabbit in cream, approx., 3ft tall, excellent condition, never used, unwanted gift. £10. Tel. (0113) 2600404 LEEDS. 108881 *

Now how on earth can you "use" a rabbit??

Unless its from Ann Summers  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shall I ring up and ask what breed it is and if it comes with a hutch .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I dare you to :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont think they would see the funny side, they might say mean things and rude words and I would get all shocked.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I will phone them then  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think this is funny. Rabbits aren't posessions. They deserve to be looked after properly. These people obviously know nothing about rabbits.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well being 3ft tall, i can understand why they want rid. Must hurt like hell to use it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well being 3ft tall, i can understand why they want rid. Must hurt like hell to use it


ROFLL!!!!!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well being 3ft tall, i can understand why they want rid. Must hurt like hell to use it


Still not funny. Am fed up with the stupid "rabbit" jokes from my friends. I love rabbits - of the furry kind - not any other thank you. Go to another website to discuss this aspect of rabbits if you wish...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Still not funny. Am fed up with the stupid "rabbit" jokes from my friends. I love rabbits - of the furry kind - not any other thank you. Go to another website to discuss this aspect of rabbits if you wish...


Bloody hell. Whats with the boring people on here lately??? 

I own rabbits too actually and i have also been on this site a lot longer than you too. SO no, i will not go elsewhere. Me and my friends are having fun. If you dont like it then you know what you can do!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and all four of my rabbits came from rescues

I love them all very much, but we were messing around


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Bloody hell. Whats with the boring people on here lately???
> 
> I own rabbits too actually and i have also been on this site a lot longer than you too. SO no, i will not go elsewhere. Me and my friends are having fun. If you dont like it then you know what you can do!!


Yup know what I can do! Will do that! Cheers!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Now get off my thread


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao helebelina are you for real??? i love rabits both of the electrical and fluffy types lmao


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

helebelina said:


> Still not funny. Am fed up with the stupid "rabbit" jokes from my friends. I love rabbits - of the furry kind - not any other thank you. Go to another website to discuss this aspect of rabbits if you wish...


If you dont like whats being written, when it clearly is written for fun, please ignore the post! ty

Very funny!!! 3ft...would be wasted on me!!!! Kinda think it might be furry, but stuffed!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> lmao helebelina are you for real??? i love rabits both of the electrical and fluffy types lmao


Yay, someone with a sense of humour


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Now get off my thread


hahahaha bye  cyi later lmao


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

god if you dont have a laff then ur gona cry....example A....lmao!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*loves you guys*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> If you dont like whats being written, when it clearly is written for fun, please ignore the post! ty
> 
> Very funny!!! 3ft...would be wasted on me!!!! Kinda think it might be furry, but stuffed!!


Thanks HarryH 

I think it may be stuffed too, but would love to find out :lol: :lol:

Can you imagine?? It would go in at one end and come out of your mouth  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks HarryH
> 
> I think it may be stuffed too, but would love to find out :lol: :lol:
> 
> Can you imagine?? It would go in at one end and come out of your mouth  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


**stacey chockes while laffing so hard!**


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Haahaa!!! Yeah, ouchy!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am going to phone them tomorrow and ask how many batteries it takes and ask how fat it is and if it will fit in  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok i would have serious issues with a 3ft rabbit! I am only 5ft 3!! :lol: :lol: in one out of the other............



Helebelina: don't go. But this is a fun thread (now!).........once you get the feel of this place then you will realise how many rabbit lovers (and extremely experienced rabbit owners/breeders also rescue people) there are here! I bred rabbits for years, a long time ago, and i now own just 1 Dwarf Lop boy (soon to have a spayed wifey!) and even after all of my bun experience i still learn things more than daily from the bunny people here.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*wipes away coke she spat all over the computer screen*. You are all nuts


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ok i would have serious issues with a 3ft rabbit! I am only 5ft 3!! :lol: :lol: in one out of the other............


I am only 5ft 2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao!! right think im gona run a bath (*everyones thinking at this time*) well yes i fancy a bath ahahaha


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Believe you me, I was the first to giggle about this, until a few months ago. But i have recently lost my job for a completely innocent remark on a website like this. So I am just trying to warn you guys. 

Innocent remarks about sex can be misconstrued by potential employers. In this present economic climate it is not pleasant to lose your job. I am evidence of this.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> lmao!! right think im gona run a bath (*everyones thinking at this time*) well yes i fancy a bath ahahaha


Bath is my codeword too  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> lmao!! right think im gona run a bath (*everyones thinking at this time*) well yes i fancy a bath ahahaha


I was thinking, I would love a bath if only I wasnt so incredibly lazy so I think Ill just sit here thinking how nice a bath would be:blush:.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

jeez...i bloody love you people!!! x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Bath is my codeword too  :lol: :lol: :lol:


 lmao!!!!!!!! trust u!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> lmao!!!!!!!! trust u!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Believe you me, I was the first to giggle about this, until a few months ago. But i have recently lost my job for a completely innocent remark on a website like this. So I am just trying to warn you guys.
> 
> Innocent remarks about sex can be misconstrued by potential employers. In this present economic climate it is not pleasant to lose your job. I am evidence of this.


:laugh::laugh:........:huh::wink:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Believe you me, I was the first to giggle about this, until a few months ago. But i have recently lost my job for a completely innocent remark on a website like this. So I am just trying to warn you guys.
> 
> Innocent remarks about sex can be misconstrued by potential employers. In this present economic climate it is not pleasant to lose your job. I am evidence of this.


i'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Believe you me, I was the first to giggle about this, until a few months ago. But i have recently lost my job for a completely innocent remark on a website like this. So I am just trying to warn you guys.
> 
> Innocent remarks about sex can be misconstrued by potential employers. In this present economic climate it is not pleasant to lose your job. I am evidence of this.


im intrigued as to how...


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ok i would have serious issues with a 3ft rabbit! I am only 5ft 3!! :lol: :lol: in one out of the other............
> 
> Helebelina: don't go. But this is a fun thread (now!).........once you get the feel of this place then you will realise how many rabbit lovers (and extremely experienced rabbit owners/breeders also rescue people) there are here! I bred rabbits for years, a long time ago, and i now own just 1 Dwarf Lop boy (soon to have a spayed wifey!) and even after all of my bun experience i still learn things more than daily from the bunny people here.


Thank you Acacia86! I completely agree with you. I am just sick of every time that I post a jokey thread on here it gets taken for the wrong reasons and gets assigned to a far too serious thread. I like to have a joke on here too, but always seem to get taken at the wrong end of the thread!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> im intrigued as to how...


im sure ur not the only one! lol xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I am only 5ft 2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


 hmy:  hmy: hmy: oh dear!!! You might have 1 inch more 'issues'' than myself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



helebelina said:


> Believe you me, I was the first to giggle about this, until a few months ago. But i have recently lost my job for a completely innocent remark on a website like this. So I am just trying to warn you guys.
> 
> Innocent remarks about sex can be misconstrued by potential employers. In this present economic climate it is not pleasant to lose your job. I am evidence of this.


I do understand what you mean, i have worked in an Office where one girl got reprimanded for ''sexual innuendo''.........i do not work there now! I work alone!



srhdufe said:


> Bath is my codeword too  :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL!!!!!!!!



RockRomantic said:


> jeez...i bloody love you people!!! x


I love you to RR!!! xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

metame said:


> i'm sorry to hear that.


you sound it.....lmao


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

helebelina said:


> In this present economic climate it is not pleasant to lose your job


I have to disagree. I couldnt have been happier than when i was made redundant :lol: :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have to disagree. I couldnt have been happier than when i was made redundant :lol: :lol:


lmfao!!! ur on a roll tonite!! its great....as for that bath...........................


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> you sound it.....lmao


actually i *was* being sincere



i dont like to hear of anyone losing their jobs or anything, unless it's what they want.

so... yeah.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

lol ok i guess i beter go lol im kinda enjoyin myself too much haha have fun nyt all! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> lol ok i guess i beter go lol im kinda enjoyin myself too much haha have fun nyt all! xxxxxxxxxxx


 i bet you are


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I love you to RR!!! xx


i love you more baby!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have to disagree. I couldnt have been happier than when i was made redundant :lol: :lol:


rofl!!!!


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

You lot are friggin hilarious:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

OMG you lot!!!
I have just caught up on this thread whilst eating my brekki!! i have to say you lot are crazy, lol
there where a few times i nearly chocked on my food reading some of the coments lol

So who is phoning them today to find out the breed/how wide/ how many batteries it is. lol 
Would be interesting to hear the out come of that phone call.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

So please tell us what you said to make you lose your job???? You still havent said! How on earth they found one single comment on a forum of very many I have no idea!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

u guys are mad lol but god u are funny


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Such a funny thread - priceless!

It reminded me of a conversion I had once with my best mate. I rang her up to announce that my rabbit had died and therefore I was in mourning. Her immediate reaction was to try and console me over Zebby. I had to point out that I had actually been referring to my rabbit platinum deluxe  (God I miss that rabbit *sniff*)
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have tried phoning them today, but no answer. Will try again later tonight incase they are at work   :lol:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

LMAO 3ft has gotten me curious


----------

